# Hi From Southern Indiana



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi there fellow hoosier welcome to AT (the craziest place on earth):welcomesign:


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome!! I understand fully when you say "life intervened." LOL


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Melissa. Have fun here.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*Hi*

And Welcome to Archery Talk. This place is a wealth of knowlege.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## KYBowhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

Welcome neighbor. I work in Evansville but live in Henderson. It's good to have more local people on here.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Melissa, hello from another Evansville AT'er and welcome. This is a great place to have fun and learn a lot about archery. There are some good places around here to get into 3d if you want. I am trying to get more interest in indoor spot shooting and have had some luck... I will be organizing another Archery Talk shoot in Evansville this fall which will be a 20 yard shoot.

Keep in touch and if you have any questions either post here on AT or send me a PM and I'll do what ever I can to help.

So, where do you shoot now?

thenson


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

WELCOME 
from rush county...east central indiana


----------



## Rush (May 16, 2005)

Welcome to AT from southern Indiana. I'm from the Bloomfield area. You'll enjoy it here!


----------



## MVines (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, there are quite a few of us Hoosiers on here. I am just getting back in to archery so I am not shooting anywhere right now. I am going tomorrow morning to pick out the sights, rest... for my new bow. I live in Newburgh, but have heard that Bucks and Jakes in Boonville is opening a new shop with a 10 lane indoor range. I will probably shoot a lot there. I would love to hear from you all, drop me a line if you want.

Melissa


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome .....I live in Corydon In...there are a lot of hoosier from southern In on here.


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

welcome, this place is awsome!! you'll love it!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------

